# August 2017 Throwdown - Yardbird  Voting Thread



## dirtsailor2003

Here we go. Have fun. Please remember to keep any comments you post on this thread general. It's okay to post things like "everything looks great". It's not okay to post things like " I love Number 2 and everyone should vote for that one". Any posts deemed in appropriate will be removed by the MOD staff.

The entries are in no particular order. I placed names in a hat and drew them out. When voting the number listed in the poll corresponds with the entry number show before each dish.

The photos are the original photos, formatted as best as possible to keep them all similar sizes but otherwise un-edited.  

*PRIZES!!!!*

Winners of this Throwdown will receive a Lavatool Javelin Instant Read Thermometer and a Pacific Northwest care package.

Good Luck!

The entries are:

1. Whole chicken rubbed the night before and smoked for 5 hours on the chargrill. Veggie skewers alongside also done on the smoker.
 













Ososmokeshack.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 28, 2017






2.  1/2 Lemon pepper rotisserie chicken, bacon cheddar macaroni salad, Italian cut green beans.













Griz400.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 28, 2017






3. At least a dozen chicken wings, multiple quarters and bacon wrapped chicken breasts were found on the smoker and around this property. We're all in shock right now. The worst of it was found on a old stump out back with blood and sauce splattered everywhere. The assailant left a selfie of the weapon!!! The maniac ate smoked corn on the cob picked just down the road with the chicken.... and he obviously cleaned out the fridge of beer. No one is safe! Lock your chicken coops!













HIllbillyrickstr.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 28, 2017






4.Chicken roulade ,bacon wrapped. Filling of sun dried tomato, feta & spinach. Sauce of reduced chicken stock, white wine, shallots, pepper flakes and garlic. Sliced tomato with sea salt, buttered and salted asparagus.A puree of smoked sweet potato and caramelized onion with cream and butter..













ringsRus.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 28, 2017






5. Peach Smoked Boneless Chicken Breast on a bed of Baby Bok Choy,with Chicken Lo-Mein I could not find the Chow Funn Noodles to make what I wanted (Hawaiian Noodle dish). De Boned the 2 breast keeping the skin in tact on one of the breast,wrapped it around and smoked W/Peach chunks. Cubed the meat from the other breast for Lo-Mein stir fried with all the veggies.













Tropics.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 28, 2017






6. Top left going clockwise - Fried Andouille Chips, Sweet Cherry Peppers, HOT Pickled Peppers,  Apple Smoked Sharp Cheddar,  Smoked Yardbird head-cheese & some crackers.













Foamheart.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 28, 2017






7.  Smoked Chicken Phiily CheeseSteak

Hickory smoked and then seared on the flat top chicken covered with a onion, sweet pepper, and jalapeño pepperonata.  All tucked in a toasted hoagie roll and covered with provolone cheese and melted under the broiler.  And of course what goes better with this as a side than some smoked waffle fries (and a ice cold beer of course).













chew2475.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 28, 2017






8.  Chicken Galantine, stuffed with homade Chipotle sausage and pork mix with smoked / roasted red bell peppers, Smoked drums with Alabama white sauce on half the other half seasoned with Emeril's essence. Smoked sweet corn on the cob with a chipotle infused butter. Lastly a Cauliflower casserole with bacon, green onions, cheddar and creme cheese













AB-Canuck.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 28, 2017






9. South Western YardBird and Waffles

Boneless Thighs around Cheese Stuffed Pablano Chile, Wrapped in Bacon _Marinated in Achiote, Cayenne, Cumin, Garlic and Lime _Corn Meal-n-Green Chile, Buttermilk Waffles Arroz Mexicana aka Mexican Rice Grilled Mango with Honey Cinnamon Glaze. Sweet-n-Spicy Mango Salsa













Chilirellano.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 28, 2017






10. Just a four piece chicken dinner, smoked then grilled to set the sauce,  with baked beans and mixed greens!













Mike5051.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 28, 2017






11.Hatch Chile Jiggle Chicken

Whole chicken deboned and cured. Stuffed with fresh roasted hatch chiles and netted. Seasoned with mango habanero seasoning and smoked. Some summer salads and a tasty beverage.













actech.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 28, 2017






12. Chicken rubbed inside, out and under the skin with SSPOG and dried herbs from the garden. Spun on the Weber Summit with hickory chips in the smoker box. Caprese with garden fresh tomatoes on the side with local artisan bread.













MyOwnIdaho.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 28, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us

Oh wow! Nice entries. People using props and everything.. lol cool.


----------



## ab canuck

Going to be a tough decision on this one lots of good entries..... way to go folks...


----------



## browneyesvictim

Incredible entries! It's obvious a lot of planning and work went into these.


----------



## SmokinAl

Every entry was excellent!

Very hard to choose a winner!

Al


----------



## griz400

Nice job again for the throwdown dirt ....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






to you  .....................   all entries are nice  ....


----------



## chilerelleno

If all this was on a buffet, I'd danged sure try every entree.
It all looks too good to leave something out.

Great display of culinary skills here.


----------



## noboundaries

Wow, that was a tough choice!  Everything looks fantastic!


----------



## ososmokeshack

Wow, good looking entries!


----------



## myownidaho

Some nice stuff, right there.


----------



## pit 4 brains

Very nice entries everybody! I had an idea to throw in the ring and I don't think it would have stood up to this.

I'll post my decision after the results are aired..


----------



## gmc2003

This is going to be tough, allot of good looking eats here.  Kudo's to all.

Chris


----------



## driedstick

All good,,, Way to go everyone


----------



## HalfSmoked

Wow hats off to everyone who participated all great looking entries going have to look this over again before making a decision. I would like some of each yes sir I would.

Warren


----------



## bbqbrett

All those look really good.  Tough,tough choice.


----------



## link

Nice job All!


----------



## pasmoker73

Wow these entries are all so creative and look great. Nice job everyone.


----------



## troutman

EVERYTHING looks awesome, my mouth is watering.  Need to get all dishes together in one place and have a taste test...can I be a judge????


----------



## Rings Я Us

troutman said:


> EVERYTHING looks awesome, my mouth is watering.  Need to get all dishes together in one place and have a taste test...can I be a judge????



You may have something there. With today's shipping advances.. maybe we can ship food to someone that can Set up a panel of judges in his or her home , to taste all the entries sent in  with dry ice coolers, in sealed bags and  with heating instructions.. lol except the prize would need to be more than the shipping costs of the coolers.. lol


Imagine a brisket throw Down  with say,  one of our respected members and his or her family as judges? Or his butcher and bowling league buddies judging our brisket sent by Fed Ex? Lol

May be some hesitation by judges about the  food being all safe to eat. [emoji]129299[/emoji]


----------



## spacetrucker

Nice entries, job well done by all.


----------



## Rings Я Us

[emoji]128286[/emoji] last day!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Yep last day to get votes in!


----------



## Rings Я Us

When is it safe to post our yardbird threads? Should it be In Poultry?


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Rings R Us said:


> When is it safe to post our yardbird threads? Should it be In Poultry?



As soon as I post the winners thread. Which may be a few days. Still waiting for the judges to get their votes to me.


----------



## griz400

I got 1 vote from griz .. lol .. bet Trump voted for himself also ..............


----------



## Rings Я Us

dirtsailor2003 said:


> As soon as I post the winners thread. Which may be a few days. Still waiting for the judges to get their votes to me.


Oops! I'm still a rookie.I just got here during the red white and blue throw down.lol


----------



## Rings Я Us

griz400 said:


> I got 1 vote from griz .. lol .. bet Trump voted for himself also ..............



I should have had my work colleagues all join and vote. 

[emoji]128520[/emoji]


----------



## chilerelleno

I certainly hope nobody here would be shameless and despicable enough to cheat.


----------



## Rings Я Us

[emoji]128077[/emoji]  right!  Is handing out flyers to 300 homes near me with instructions to join the forum and vote,  with a pic of my food in the flyer, considered cheating?  Just to be clear.. 

[emoji]128514[/emoji]


----------



## dirtsailor2003

ChileRelleno said:


> I certainly hope nobody here would be shameless and despicable enough to cheat.



Unfortunately there are rumors that it has happened in the past. Or so I've been told. 

There's no real way to monitor that on the members voting. 

That is why there is also the judges choice and why the judges are kept secret. 

Which as soon as I get those votes I all in I'll post the winners thread.

Case


----------



## Rings Я Us

Oh wow.. hope nobody gets that selfish and ruins everyone's fun.. so much better to like everyone and trust everyone. Like a little sanctuary here to come relax and read.. and enjoy peoples hobby fun.

Makes me feel good to see others in their success as they try out all the new techniques of smoking .. it's so fun to watch real time and people doing things they want to succeed at and then get rewards of praise..

Would be a shame to see anyone take that away from deserving fellow smokers really trying to keep it real.. and fun


----------

